

Ten handy phrases for bluffing your way through the Ukraine crisis - KhalilK
http://blogs.spectator.co.uk/freddy-gray/2014/03/ten-handy-phrases-for-bluffing-your-way-through-the-ukraine-crisis/

======
robert_tweed
I am not sure we should be making light of the situation — we are talking
about a potential World War III here.

~~~
gmays
Well played, sir...well played.

